# Help, IEC in Canada from the UK



## j_mufc (Aug 18, 2012)

i am here in Canada from the UK on the IEC program.... im absolutely loving it, im abit confused i wanna go over to the states an Cuba on Holidays... but im abit unsure if im allowed to travel?? and will i be able to come back into Canada?? anybody's help would be appreciated


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes, that won't be a problem, it's essentially a "multiple entry" visa... I'm heading back to Canada next month (my IEC clock is ticking, I had to come back to UK for work) and will also be making a trip to Cuba!


----------



## JOT (Aug 20, 2012)

thnx 4 this post


----------

